# Melafix & Oxygen Issues



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I've used Melafix in my tank in the past with great results. A few days ago I would have killed the entire tank if I hadn't looked at the kids before bedtime. Every one of my fish were gasping for air and several, including the synodontis, were trying to suck in oxygen from the top of the tank. An immediate water change and blasting the water return bars for oxygen saturation brought everyone around and luckily I had no losses.

However...now I'm at a loss as to what to do when I see the occasional battle scar on a fish. I hate to let it go, hate even more having to catch a fish to isolate him due to the stress it causes in the tank. In addition, I just recently realized that I had over cleaned my tank and caused and ammonia spike and then a subsequent nitrate spike! I killed several fish and feel horrible about that. I'm getting so paranoid about hurting my fish again.

When I caused the problems with cleaning it was because I took out all the rocks to rearrange things and I vacuumed the entire substrate. I took out the rocks so i could catch an Auloncara Stuartgranti Blue Neon who was being beat up by my Borleyi. Since the tank was "empty" I got carried away with the cleaning project. Lesson learned the hard way!!!

Now that I have everything seemingly back in order (these mistakes are confidence destroyers) can anyone tell me what I can use in the tank in place of Melafix and Pimafix? Will more frequent (daily, two or three times weekly) water changes prevent problems with an injury? The tank is 90 gallons with two Ehim canister filters and a powerhead. I do at least a 25% water change on a weekly basis. I keep male Africans who are approaching a year old.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I know what you mean!

Make sure that the surface of the water is getting good and agitated. I recently added a power head to one of my 75g tanks because I still wasn't getting good enough surface movement with the magnum and Emperor 400.

If you can set your power head to start shooting bubbles, give that a try while treating with Mela- or Pimafix.

-Ryan


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks RyanR. I've put the spray bar back underwater and have my power head shooting a light amount of bubbles. The "bubble blast" with Melafix sounds like a good idea.

BTW...I saw an adult Chocolate Chichlid and Severums (may have been green though) at my LFS last week. They are beautiful fish. :thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Hope it works better for you. Melafix and Pimafix are just great meds from my experience. They've succeeded where more aggressive anti-fungal meds have failed. I found that using "pond-grade" Mela- and Pima- you can treat your whole tank for a lot less money.

Keep an eye on the layer/film on the surface of the water... that'll really hinder gas exchange. I've been amazed at difference the power head has made.

-Ryan


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Again....thank you. I visited your website. Very cool. Dinosaurs, music and fish. Cute dog too. :lol:


----------

